# appli gratuites



## laurent03000 (6 Mars 2009)

Sur les 25000 aplli que compte l'appstore combien sont gratuites ?


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2009)

Je dirais 20%...


... à vue de nez.


----------



## PO_ (12 Mars 2009)

c'est marrant, moi j'aurais dit plus que ça ...


Je sais le message n'apporte rien de très précis, mais c'est une précision toute pifométrique, comme DeepDark, d'ailleurs


----------



## YanUbik (12 Mars 2009)

et combien sont utiles et/ou interessantes


----------



## DeepDark (12 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> c'est marrant, moi j'aurais dit plus que ça ...
> 
> 
> Je sais le message n'apporte rien de très précis, mais c'est une précision toute pifométrique, comme DeepDark, d'ailleurs



Je me suis basé sur AppTism qui me sort 6152 applications gratuite, sur un total de 26254 référencées ça fait à peut près du 20%


----------



## PO_ (12 Mars 2009)

ah ben alors, d'accord, mais on est plus dans le cadre d'une appréciation "à vue de nez"  , c'est beaucoup précis que le "pifométrique"


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2009)

YanUbik a dit:


> et combien sont utiles et/ou interessantes



20% également 

De tout de façon, moi, mon iPhone est plein, donc il faut vraiment qu'une application soit géniale pour que je la teste


----------



## DeepDark (12 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> 20% également
> 
> De tout de façon, moi, mon iPhone est plein, donc il faut vraiment qu'une application soit géniale pour que je la teste


20% tu es gentil :love:


----------



## cinemashow (7 Mai 2009)

Dans mon iPhone, c'est 100% d'applications gratuites ! (et légales)


----------



## pacocube (21 Mai 2009)

Et combien a-t-il de vrai jeux gratuit ? J'entends des jeux qui ne sont pas des versions Lite.


Coin coin


----------



## cyril11 (29 Mai 2009)

Les applications gratuites ne représentent effectivement que 20% du total des applis, mais plus de 90% des téléchargements sont des applis gratuites.


----------



## raphamagic14 (12 Juin 2009)

Je suppose que la question a déjà été posée, mais lors de mon inscription sur l'Apple Store, on me demandes mon numéro de carte bleu étant donné que je ne téléchargerais que des applications gratuites, j'aimerais savoir si il y avait une façon de s inscire sans donner son code, vu que mon cousin, on lui a retirer de l'argent sans qu'il n'ai effectuer le moinde "achat" ...

Merci d'avance


----------

